# Artifacts when exiting standby & hibernation



## ScYtH (Dec 31, 2004)

After going through trial and error, I've managed to overclock my 128MB Mobility Radeon 9700 card on my Dell Inspirion XPS laptop to 515.45/279.82 (stock: 445.25/263.25) with no visible artifacts in gaming.  The problem is, however, whenever I put my computer into standby or hibernation from with these clocks, then return to the on state, the display comes back still visible, but extremely garbled.  I do not understand why this happens when I don't get this problem at any other time. 

Also, since I have another question on my mind, I might as well post it here also: As you can see, I've managed to get a decent clock out of the core, but I am rather disappointed with the memory clock; I've noticed that when I try to clock it to anything higher than 280MHz, I get extremely large artifacts all over the place when running 3dMark2k3.  Why can I beef up the core so high but not the memory?  279.82MHz is rather low in my opinion considering that the older 64MB nVidia GEforce4 MX4000 card on my old computer has an around-350MHz clock.

/edit
Oh, on other question on my mind at the moment: when using ATItool (0.0.23 beta10), I get an error message telling me to disable Direct3S Debugging Runtimes, as well as telling me to disable Temporal Anti-Aliasing.  I found the option to disable the Debugging Runtimes (the option was greyed-out tho but it was set to off), but I cannot seem to find the TAA option for the love of me.  (My card's drivers are the Omega 2.5.97a, if that helps any.)


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Dec 31, 2004)

This is something new starting w/Catalyst 4.8 and higher and occurs when the clock divider is less than 4.5.  Lock the reference divider to 4.5 and re-run ATITool to find your max's using 4.5 divider.

Steve


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 31, 2004)

stephen: do you know for sure that this happens only with divider <4.5 ? so a possible fix would be limiting dividers to >=4.5 ?


----------



## Brama (Jan 1, 2005)

I have same problem and I solved in this way:

disable atitool from autoloading at windows startup
disable to load any custom profile when atitool starts
reboot and start atitool
lock the divisor to any value is displayed, in my case is 4 with catalyst 4.12 and Radeon 9800
set new overclock or underclock profiles with the multiplier locked

Now ibernate and standby work perfectly!

If the coder of atitool is reading, please add an option to load automatically a custom profile after the resuming from standby as now (atitool 0.0.23 b10) after resuming, the default bios clock values are loaded.

Bye,

Mao


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Jan 1, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> stephen: do you know for sure that this happens only with divider <4.5 ? so a possible fix would be limiting dividers to >=4.5 ?



Yes, I tried almost every possible divider (using RadClocker) and everything 4.5 or higher no prob, but standby/resume prob w/anything less than 4.5.  It's very annoying because the "invisibile divider" was one of the neat things about ATITool, where I choose the frequencies and then ATITool figures out the best divider to use to get them for me.

BTW, this is Catalyst issue not anything to do w/ATITool itself.  Several others had same issue who weren't even using ATITool in the forums.  But the question remains... how come just several others and not everyone?  I don't know what we few have in common...

Steve


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Jan 1, 2005)

Brama said:
			
		

> I have same problem and I solved in this way:
> 
> disable atitool from autoloading at windows startup
> disable to load any custom profile when atitool starts
> ...



Oh shoot, that's a good point.  The 4.5 and higher divider applies to my 9800XT.  The 9800XT default divider is 6.75, but I assume other ATI cards may have different default dividers and divider increments?


----------



## ScYtH (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh boy, this is going to be fun trying to figure out...


----------



## ati.bob (Jan 2, 2005)

Hmm.. I'm not really an expert in this, but I just stumbled on one of the setting in PowerStrip that might help.. here's a screen shot of it..


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 2, 2005)

this wont help i think .. what you need it reset clocks when going into hibernate/standby .. and resetting when coming back .. the current atitool kernel mode driver architecture doesnt allow this 

i'll put the 4.5 limit in the next beta


----------



## Brama (Jan 2, 2005)

Dear W1zzard, is it not possible that the kernel mode driver detects when it come back from a standby condition and automatically load a custom profile?

I don't think it is completely right that the lock coming from standby is solved when the divider is > 4.5.

1) My 9800pro has default divider of 4
2) My X800PE doesn't resume properly with actual divider that is 8.5. When I will come back home from vacation I will check the bios default divider following my procedure described in the above message and let you know.

Bye,

Mao


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 2, 2005)

when you are all talking about "divider" i think you mean "smallest frequency step with the current divider" .. 

i havent found a way how a non-pnp kernel mode driver can get notified of power events like standby/hibernate


----------



## Stephen M. Smith (Jan 3, 2005)

That Powerstrip function is just there to re-overclock if needed when the card is reset to default clock frequencies after resuming from standby or hibernation, isn't it?

The "smallest frequency step with the current divider" is exactly the way to fix it and works across the all the ATI boards.  Are there many other ATITool users w/this issue?  I don't see that many here in the forum?

Steve


----------



## Jafaro (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey, haven;t been on these forums for a while, but I am having the exact same problem with my Mobility Radeon 9600 Pro, so if there is a fix I would really like to know about it, if I can be of assitence let me know.


----------



## marco (Feb 23, 2005)

I noticed that, reverting the clock back, all works ok (see http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=1390&highlight=hibernation).

A command line mode to do that would be very much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,
Marco


----------

